# New Biting Ferret



## TokeHound (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello. My husband and I just acquired two 1 year old ferrets from a friend. Mind you we have had 2, one is very kissy, and one is a wild child. However, the two new ones we got, one is spunky & playful, and the other one is fearful and bitey. The one that bites is a female, the other is a male. The female likes to play with her cage mate but when it comes to human interaction, she runs away at the sight of us, and bites when we pick her up. We are not used to having aggressive ferrets, and our other boys will bite but very rarely and it's playful. When she bites, she will sniff to make sure it's your hand, and then bites, latches on, and bites harder. She has almost drawn blood. Can anyone help up with this? Thank you.


----------



## TokeHound (Nov 3, 2021)

I forgot to mention that when our friend had these two ferrets, the female would give kisses to her, but she absolutely will not with us. We have only had the two new carpet sharks for about 3 days.


----------



## TokeHound (Nov 3, 2021)

Can anyone help please? I'm still having this issue...


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm assuming there are no health issues triggering this behaviour so am answering from that viewpoint. 

For whatever reason it's taking her a while to trust you. If she's running away from you, and then biting, it sounds like she's scared.

So, if I was you, I'd use a calm, soothing voice when laying out food. I wouldn't feed treats as that may end up with bites, unless you're feeding salmon paste on the end of a long spoon. Keep the soothing voice whilst you're doing this.

Don't try and hold her until she's more confident around you. She just needs time to adjust - some adjust to change better than others 

Ferrets who want to be picked up and played with come running, as you know. If she's running away she doesn't want that interaction yet. You know you're a nice person, but she doesn't know that yet

Given the fact humans are so much bigger, you can understand why they may be fearful at first 

Let us know how it goes x


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, and maybe you could try and use a rope toy to play with her. That way, she will see you as fun, but not be able to bite you


----------



## TokeHound (Nov 3, 2021)

Lumboo said:


> Oh, and maybe you could try and use a rope toy to play with her. That way, she will see you as fun, but not be able to bite you


Correct, they are healthy. Thank you very much for the advice, I will try this. I did wear a t-shirt for 3 days and stuck it in a hammock in the cage so she can get use to my scent. I hope that helps, but I will try your advice also


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I would wear gloves so that you're more confident in handling her (so biting isn't reinforcing that it gets you to move away) or alternatively poor salmon oil into your hand so she licks you instead and see's your hand entering her space as a good thing.


----------



## TokeHound (Nov 3, 2021)

Arny said:


> I would wear gloves so that you're more confident in handling her (so biting isn't reinforcing that it gets you to move away) or alternatively poor salmon oil into your hand so she licks you instead and see's your hand entering her space as a good thing.


I don't have gloves but I have been picking her up with my jacket


----------

